# Need drivers got vendor and device codes



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Multimedia Audio Controller 


Ven: 1412
Dev: 1712

SM Bus 

Ven:1002
Dev 4372 

Video Controller 

Ven: 1002
Dev: 3E70


been looking for nearly 3 days now not had any luck hope you guys might have better luck though thanks in advance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
First driver you need to install is the Chipset (part of SM Bus Controller)
Numbers show for the SM Bus as a ATI x200 chip.
Without knowing the make and model of this computer the only driver I can find quickly is from HP:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=pv-36944-1&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en

Multimedia Audio Controller:
Numbers show for the Multimedia Audio Controller as a Envy24 PCI Multi-Channel I/O Ctrlr
I believe this to be a VIA sound driver: Envy24_Family_DriverV520b
http://www.free-download-drivers.com/?id2=1388

The Video Driver is also an ATI driver, but I am unable to pin point the Exact driver for you.

Can you please post the Make and model of this computer?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

